# [Wet Thumb Forum]-125 gal plant tank "Day 1" All Seachem



## aznmauiboi58 (Oct 27, 2005)

This is one of my personal works of art at work. It actually used to be a saltwater aquarium but because the temperature in hawaii is a little too hot to do saltwater (86 degrees), I decided to change it to a planted tank. It took me about 4 hours to break down the tank and restart it. This is also an experimental tank because i decided not to use a co2 injecter or reactor. the equipment are as follows:
125 leemar tank
72" Current USA compact fluorescents with moon lights. (4x96watts + 5x3watts moon bulbs)
Filter: Cascade 1500 repacked with pads and bio-noodles. also a Rio 140 internal filter.
Substrate: 3 bags each or Seachems fluorite, fluorite red, and onyx sand.

That was the setup and equipment but im also using the full line of seachem liquid nutrients except nitrogen and phosphorus because you can get that naturally through the fish solids. 

Pictures below are of the first day of planting and i will have more to come soon. If any of you have any questions please feel free to comment on it.


----------



## aznmauiboi58 (Oct 27, 2005)

this is the left side of the tank


----------



## aznmauiboi58 (Oct 27, 2005)

this is the right side of the tank


----------



## aznmauiboi58 (Oct 27, 2005)

This is the whole tank the day of planting


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Cool! Maui Wowie! What is the name of your shop?



> That was the setup and equipment but im also using the full line of seachem liquid nutrients except nitrogen and phosphorus because you can get that naturally through the fish solids.


Only if your fish can keep a nitrate level of 10ppm!


----------



## aznmauiboi58 (Oct 27, 2005)

The name of the shop is "The Fish Shack" and you can check out our website as well. Thefishshack.com


----------

